# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Москва - Питер

## Ramil

http://ahavtorin.livejournal.com/88244.html 
Путешествие из Петербурга в Москву. 
Как вы можете ЭТО есть! - прогремело над перроном станции Бологое. - Этим же и собаку накормить стыдно!
Молодой человек в потрепанном камуфляже размахнулся и швырнул в сторону Москвы шаурму. 
Пассажиры, спешившие к выходу в город, шарахнулись в стороны, уклоняясь от ошметков мяса и брызгов кетчупа.
Стоявший напротив мужчина, к которому и был обращен вопль, усмехнулся, откусил кусок от своей порции шаурмы.
- Уважаемый, о чем вы? Давайте будем объективны. Я никакой разницы не почувствовал. Вы мне дали точно такую же шаурму, как я вам. Мясо одно, соус один. Давайте лучше по бутылочке "Хугардена".
- Не опошляйте! - не унималося тип в камуфляже, - вы едите не шаурму, а шаверму! Мажоры московские!
- Вот тут не соглашусь. Этот продукт оставался шавермой на вашей стороне, - мучина показал на нарисованную мелом черту, рассекавшую перрон надвое, - а здесь это вовсе даже шаурма.
Камуфляжный тип задумался.
-Подождите-ка, это что же получается? Я привез прекрасную питерскую шаверму, передал вам в руки, и она превратилась в пошлую московскую шаурму?
- Именно так! - назидательно поднял палец москвич. - Вы забыли, что мы в Бологом. И взяв у меня из рук московскую шаурму, которой вы заляпали пол-перрона, вы отказались есть родной питерский продукт, в который она мистическим образом превратилась.
Камуфляжный закурил папиросу и медленно затянулся. 
-А как же пышки? - севшим голосом спросил он.
- Нету пышек. Есть пончики. По эту сторону. А теперь... - собеседник перешагнул черту, - нет пончиков, а есть только пышки. По большому счету, все это лишено смысла. Грубая метафизика. Вот посмотрите, - он взял петербуржца за руку и повел по краю перрона.- Вот мы идем по поребрику. Внимание! А теперь по бордюру. Это Бологое, друг мой. Самое загадочное место на Земле, куда там Гималаям.

----------


## charlestonian

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
А это что за звери: *шаурма... шаверма... "Хугардена"... Мажоры... по поребрику... по бордюру...*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

А "брызгов" никому глаз не режет?

----------


## charlestonian

> А "брызгов" никому глаз не режет?

 Yeah... that too...

----------


## mishau_

можно было б еще про *булку* с *батоном* вставить и про *подъезд* с *парадной*.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Для тех, кто ничего не понял.  
Между жителями Питера и Москвы всегда существовал некоторый антагонизм на бытовом уровне. И многие вещи мы называем по-разному. 
Вот список слов (далеко не полный, сначала московский вариант, потом питерский) 
бордюр - поребрик
пончик - пышка
батон - булка
подъезд - парадное
шаурма - шаверма 
и т.д. 
Бологое - железднодорожная станция находящаяся ровно посередине пути между Москвой и Санкт-Петербургом. Поэтому то, что на одной стороне станции называется поребриком, на другом - уже бордюр  ::  И шаверма, брошенная с питерской стороны, пролетая середину мистическим образом превращается в шаурму.

----------


## Rtyom

Да, тяжело вам жить.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Для тех, кто ничего не понял.  
> Между жителями Питера и Москвы всегда существовал некоторый антагонизм на бытовом уровне. И многие вещи мы называем по-разному. 
> Вот список слов (далеко не полный, сначала московский вариант, потом питерский) 
> бордюр - поребрик
> пончик - пышка
> батон - булка
> подъезд - парадное
> шаурма - шаверма 
> и т.д.  
> Бологое - железднодорожная станция находящаяся ровно посередине пути между Москвой и Санкт-Петербургом. Поэтому то, что на одной стороне станции называется поребриком, на другом - уже бордюр  И шаверма, брошенная с питерской стороны, пролетая середину мистическим образом превращается в шаурму.

 Fine but what do *бордюр - поребрик*, and *шаурма - шаверма* mean??? In plain Russian or in English?

----------


## Rtyom

Ты слишком долго прожил в Америке.   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Fine but what do *бордюр - поребрик*, and *шаурма - шаверма* mean??? In plain Russian or in English?

 Бордюр -- border (surprise!)  
Бордюр — в ландшафтном дизайне - декоративное окаймление дорожек, газонов и цветников  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шаурма

----------


## Triton

Есть у меня подозрение, что border - это не совсем тот бордюр, который поребрик. А тот (наверно) - street curb.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Бордюр (не ограда, а то, на чём она стоит):  
Процесс приготовления шаурмы:  
Готовая шаурма:   
Отсюда её обычно продают:  
В общем-то штука вкусная, но только если ты точно уверен в происхождении мяса, ингредиентов и медицинской книжки продавца. Потому что:   
Ну и рецепты: http://www.shaverma.com/

----------


## Оля

> только если ты точно уверен в происхождении мяса, ингредиентов и медицинской книжки продавца.

 А такое бывает?   ::  Рамиль, если ты знаешь в Москве такую палатку (где, ты уверен, что со всем этим всё в порядке), расскажи мне, пожалуйста, где она находится.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  только если ты точно уверен в происхождении мяса, ингредиентов и медицинской книжки продавца.   А такое бывает?   Рамиль, если ты знаешь в Москве такую палатку (где, ты уверен, что со всем этим всё в порядке), расскажи мне, пожалуйста, где она находится.

 Последний раз я ел покупную шаурму лет 10 назад, ещё в институте. С тех пор не рисковал  ::  Но у меня есть друг, который её сам готовить умеет.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Ramil  только если ты точно уверен в происхождении мяса, ингредиентов и медицинской книжки продавца.   А такое бывает?   Рамиль, если ты знаешь в Москве такую палатку (где, ты уверен, что со всем этим всё в порядке), расскажи мне, пожалуйста, где она находится.     Последний раз я ел покупную шаурму лет 10 назад, ещё в институте. С тех пор не рисковал  Но у меня есть друг, который её сам готовить умеет.

 I see now. It is something like a "taco" or a "gyro" here. The difference is that in America they don't use cats or dogs for meat!

----------


## mishau_

> I see now. It is something like a "taco" or a "gyro" here. The difference is that in America they don't use cats or dogs for meat!

 Ну, тут не только собаки, еще попадаются крысиные хвосты, а также человеческие пальцы. Как вообще люди могут жрать на улице всякую дрянь, от которой за версту воротит. Беляши эти, там чебуреки. Ужас какой.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> I see now. It is something like a "taco" or a "gyro" here. The difference is that in America they don't use cats or dogs for meat!

 Well, neither do shaurma makers but you never know ...  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Ramil  только если ты точно уверен в происхождении мяса, ингредиентов и медицинской книжки продавца.   А такое бывает?   Рамиль, если ты знаешь в Москве такую палатку (где, ты уверен, что со всем этим всё в порядке), расскажи мне, пожалуйста, где она находится.     Последний раз я ел покупную шаурму лет 10 назад, ещё в институте. С тех пор не рисковал  Но у меня есть друг, который её сам готовить умеет.

 Из чего?

----------


## Rtyom

> Беляши эти, там чебуреки. Ужас какой.

 Ням-ням.

----------


## Remyisme

Читаю и смеюсь, по мне так я уже никогда не буду говорить ни шаурма ни шаверма, так как здесь в Израиле говорят шаУАрма, так что споры на тему как это слово говорить правильно просто смешно звучат, когда оно не русское вообще. 
А слово бордюр я вообще ненавижу, никогда его не употребляю, в Москве живя никогда его не слышала, стала в Израиле жить тогда услышала от украинцев. С тех пор оно мне всю жизнь противно. И поребрик тоже ни откого никогда нигде не слышала.

----------


## BappaBa

> А слово бордюр... в Москве живя никогда его не слышала... И поребрик тоже ни откого никогда нигде не слышала.

 И как называла?

----------


## Zaya

"Поребрик" первый раз слышу. Это бровка, да?)
"Шаверма" тоже раньше не встречала.

----------


## Lampada

> "Поребрик" первый раз слышу. Это бровка, да?)
> "Шаверма" тоже раньше не встречала.

 Из ЖЖ: http://users.livejournal.com/_russkiy/ _"Меня тут знакомый инженер-строитель просто пришиб откровением. Оказывается БОРДЮР и ПОРЕБРИК - две разные вещи!
Итак запоминаем раз и навсегда:
ПОРЕБРИК - ограничитель между двумя разновысотными плоскостями дороги НЕ поднимающийся над верхней плоскость. Т.е. вровень.
А вот БОРДЮР - он как раз немного выше верхней плоскости, т.е. создает как бы порог."_
Я думаю, что бровка это бордюр.

----------


## Ramil

Оттуда же, оч. понравилось: 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DhAgSUYn96s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DhAgSUYn96s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  А слово бордюр... в Москве живя никогда его не слышала... И поребрик тоже ни откого никогда нигде не слышала.   И как называла?

 Ну например такой назвала бы *ограждение*:

----------


## Оля

> Ну например такой назвала бы *ограждение*:

 Это и есть ограждение. А вот стоит оно на бордюре/поребрике.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  Ну например такой назвала бы *ограждение*:   Это и есть ограждение. А вот стоит оно на бордюре/поребрике.

 А это я назвала бы выступ.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Remyisme  Ну например такой назвала бы *ограждение*:   Это и есть ограждение. А вот стоит оно на бордюре/поребрике.   А это я назвала бы выступ.

 Обычно _выступ_ - это что-то выступающее на стене.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Remyisme  Ну например такой назвала бы *ограждение*:   Это и есть ограждение. А вот стоит оно на бордюре/поребрике.   А это я назвала бы выступ.   Обычно _выступ_ - это что-то выступающее на стене.

 Неправда, выступ может быть всяким.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Remyisme  Ну например такой назвала бы *ограждение*:   Это и есть ограждение. А вот стоит оно на бордюре/поребрике.   А это я назвала бы выступ.   Обычно _выступ_ - это что-то выступающее на стене.   Неправда, выступ может быть всяким.

 Не совсем неправда.  Из словаря Ушакова  http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/775462  : 
Выступ , выступа, м. Выдающаяся вперед, выступающая часть чего-н. (здания, горы, берега).

----------


## Оля

> Обычно _выступ_ - это что-то выступающее на стене.

 Я тоже так считаю.

----------


## charlestonian

> Оттуда же, оч. понравилось: 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DhAgSUYn96s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DhAgSUYn96s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

 What was that??? Svoboda po-russki?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Zaya  "Поребрик" первый раз слышу. Это бровка, да?)
> "Шаверма" тоже раньше не встречала.   Из ЖЖ: http://users.livejournal.com/_russkiy/ _"Меня тут знакомый инженер-строитель просто пришиб откровением. Оказывается БОРДЮР и ПОРЕБРИК - две разные вещи!
> Итак запоминаем раз и навсегда:
> ПОРЕБРИК - ограничитель между двумя разновысотными плоскостями дороги НЕ поднимающийся над верхней плоскость. Т.е. вровень.
> А вот БОРДЮР - он как раз немного выше верхней плоскости, т.е. создает как бы порог."_
> Я думаю, что бровка это бордюр.

 На самом деле бровка ближе понятию поребрика, в инженерном смысле. 
Хотя я не совсем понимаю: где точно строят поребрики?

----------


## Lampada

> ...Хотя я не совсем понимаю: где точно строят поребрики?

 Вот, например:

----------


## Rtyom

А, всё понял. Спасибо.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А слово бордюр я вообще ненавижу, никогда его не употребляю, в Москве живя никогда его не слышала, стала в Израиле жить тогда услышала от украинцев. С тех пор оно мне всю жизнь противно.

 Что, слово "бордюр" в Москве не употребляют? Странно как-то.  :: 
А как же вы слегка выступающую кромку у тротуара называете? 
Вот такую: http://moiobninsk.narod.ru/dorogi/Dscf0014.jpg
или такие:  http://www.ekobord.ru/imgs/topright.gif http://www.sadovnik.net/gallery/items_i ... _130_1.jpg 
По-моему нормальное литературное слово (и да, я с Украины, можете кидать меня тапками, но слово-то французское   :: ).

----------


## BappaBa

> Что, слово "бордюр" в Москве не употребляют? Странно как-то.

 Употребляют, и именно его. Вчера катим домой, и приятель говорит: "По проспекту не поедем, там ремонт дороги. Утром бордюрный камень меняли, сейчас, наверное, уже асфальт кладут".

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  А слово бордюр я вообще ненавижу, никогда его не употребляю, в Москве живя никогда его не слышала, стала в Израиле жить тогда услышала от украинцев. С тех пор оно мне всю жизнь противно.   Что, слово "бордюр" в Москве не употребляют? Странно как-то. 
> А как же вы слегка выступающую кромку у тротуара называете? 
> Вот такую: http://moiobninsk.narod.ru/dorogi/Dscf0014.jpg
> или такие:  http://www.ekobord.ru/imgs/topright.gif http://www.sadovnik.net/gallery/items_i ... _130_1.jpg 
> По-моему нормальное литературное слово (и да, я с Украины, можете кидать меня тапками, но слово-то французское  ).

 Это в Москве называют бордюром. И всегда так называли, сколько себя помню. И делают бордюры из бордюрного камня (строительный термин).

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ну слава богу. А то я уже обиделась за "бордюр". Там где я росла, тоже только так называли.  :: 
А там, где живу сейчас, называют кто во что горазд. В основном "бордюр" или "бровка".

----------


## Remyisme

[quote=Lampada][quote=Remyisme][quote=Lampada][quote=Remyisme][quote=Оля][quote="Remyisme":18u8ywut]Ну например такой назвала бы [b]ограждение[/b]:[/quote]
Это и есть ограждение. А вот стоит оно на бордюре/поребрике.[/quote]
А это я назвала бы выступ.[/quote]
Обычно [i]выступ[/i] - это что-то выступающее на стене.[/quote]
Неправда, выступ может быть всяким.[/quote]
Не совсем неправда.  Из словаря Ушакова  [url="http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/775462"]http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/775462[/url]  : 
Выступ , выступа, м. Выдающаяся вперед, выступающая часть чего-н. (здания, горы, берега).[/quote:18u8ywut] 
Ок, это близко по понятию, (по крайней мере по моему). Ладно спасибо что объяснили, возможно стану говорить в будущем "бордюр" раз так правильно.

----------

